
TextMate Basics Tutorial - twampss
http://projects.serenity.de/textmate/tutorials/basics/
======
axod
My personal quickstart:

    
    
      * Disable 'auto-pair characters'. Don't insert crap in my text, just don't do it. Ever.
      * Disable 're-indent pasted text'. Again, stop messing with my stuff.
      * Enable line numbering
      * Delete all the bundles and mess, leaving syntax highlighting. Making sure auto-indent stuff is gone.
      * Enable soft tabs, 4. Not perfect since arrow keys still skip over spaces randomly which is irritating. (Depends if you're on a 'tab stop').
    

I liked it enough to pay for it, but wish it'd just be a good text editor
rather than a "My! It looks like you're writing a factory pattern. Would you
like to start the factory pattern wizard?" (Hyperbole but you get what I
mean).

~~~
snorkel
The auto-pairing annoyed me at first, but when using other editors I find
myself expecting them to give me a matching close brace whenever I type an
open brace. It's grown on me.

~~~
axod
My main gripe with it is...

    
    
      a+4
    
      hmm I need to change that into 2*(a+4)
    
      2*()a+4
    
      for the love of god TextMate, go away!!!!!

~~~
jcromartie
You're approaching it the wrong way. TextMate inserts matching pairs _around_
the selection. Just type 2*, then select a+4 and hit (.

~~~
axod
I'm too old to change the way I work ;) The extra hassle for saving a keypress
isn't worth it IMHO.

------
jaxn
If you use TextMate daily I HIGHLY recommend the TextMate book from Pragmatic
Press: <http://www.pragprog.com/titles/textmate/textmate>

------
rbranson
One day I'm going to sit down and drill all of this into my head.

~~~
tcdent
Or, you could sit down everyday and pull it into your workflow as needed. No
reason to memorize a ton of features you won't use, just know what's available
when a problem comes along.

~~~
metaguri
Agreed. I have a silly item on my todo list that says "become an expert at
emacs," but the trick is to use it everyday, and each time you find yourself
doing something repetitive, ask yourself "maybe there's a smarter way to do
this," google it, and voila.

On a sidenote, I shelled out for textmate and it's very nice, but now that I
work in a more diverse dev environment (Mac/Linux/Windows, and ssh'ing to
boxes) learning emacs has become critical for increasing my _average_
productivity.

Still, I don't regret buying textmate. It's beautiful, functional, and
inspired some nice features that were subsequently copied/incorporated by
others. I wonder what the next version has in store, and how far off it is...

------
a5huynh
This is incredibly handy! Just scanned through the page and I picked up a
couple things I never knew about.

------
brown9
When will there be a Windows version? :(

~~~
sipior
Never, to judge from the introductory copy on the TextMate web site. Which I
think is a pity, since the editor has some real strengths (although nothing
that isn't more or less already available in Vim or Emacs, near as I can tell,
if slightly less flashy).

I've played with TextMate a bit, but simply can't commit to learning an editor
confined to a single operating system. That way lies Madness, or slower
editing everywhere at the very least ;-)

------
mnemonicsloth
I'm getting into minimalist trolling now, so:

Emacs.

